# HOW DO YOU INSTALL BASS



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

ive never installed bass to a stock car radio. and im gonna be installing a simple little system to a friends car but the car has a stock radio. i looked up some piks of the back of the radio and it just has the S-cable port, and harness ports. so i need to know how to install the system. 

for the remote wire, i believe i just gotta tap the wiring kit wire into the existing remote wire (blue), correct?

but for the RCA's what do i do?


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Apr 1 2007, 09:11 PM~7598982
> *ive never installed bass to a stock car radio. and im gonna be installing a simple little system to a friends car but the car has a stock radio. i looked up some piks of the back of the radio and it just has the S-cable port, and harness ports. so i need to know how to install the system.
> 
> for the remote wire, i believe i just gotta tap the wiring kit wire into the existing remote wire (blue), correct?
> ...


there's an adapter you can use for that.. at my homie's stereo shop we used 1 on a VW Jetta that had an amp/subs with a stock HU.. just splice into 1 of the rear speaker wires and then you'll be able to use RCA's with the adapter..


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

use transformer for hi to low for rca at back of radio tap into rear speakers before factory amp

as remote hook up to ignition switch some cars dont have remote cable look for acc on or tap into ignition as for the rest easy...


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shortydoowop138+Apr 2 2007, 12:35 AM~7599138-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so basicly i could cut the rca's and just tap the rca wires to the 2 speaker wires coming out of the radio for the back speakers?


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

Go to wal-mart and by a converter.$5 in the sudio section.. works wonders...


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

technacly yea but will have road noice the sdapter has a rectifier chip to convert hi output to low output for amps if not will have disturshion


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports+Apr 2 2007, 12:52 AM~7599250-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u guys talkin about this...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Xscorpion-LINE-OUT-CON...VQQcmdZViewItem

if thats it? then basicly each of the striped wires go to each rear speaker? right and left. and thats it?


and y does this one have so many xtra wires?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Scosche-LOC80-LOC-80-L...VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Apr 1 2007, 09:57 PM~7599283
> *u guys talkin about this...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Xscorpion-LINE-OUT-CON...VQQcmdZViewItem
> ...


Yeah, get the 1st 1.. The link to the 2nd didn't work..


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shortydoowop138_@Apr 2 2007, 01:03 AM~7599320
> *Yeah, get the 1st 1.. The link to the 2nd didn't work..
> *


 ok try now


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Apr 1 2007, 09:11 PM~7598982
> *ive never installed bass to a stock car radio. and im gonna be installing a simple little system to a friends car but the car has a stock radio. i looked up some piks of the back of the radio and it just has the S-cable port, and harness ports. so i need to know how to install the system.
> 
> for the remote wire, i believe i just gotta tap the wiring kit wire into the existing remote wire (blue), correct?
> ...


I just went with a direct plug in from these guys for my Tahoe: logjamelectronics.com. Not the cheapest way to go, but easier and cleaner than splicing or cutting wires.


----------



## WESTMINSTER*OC (Mar 4, 2006)

DO NOT CUT YOUR RCA CABLES..!!!!
YOU NEED TO INSTALL A RCA LINE CONVERTER..
ITS NOT THAT HARD INSTRUCTIONS COME WITH IT..
LIKE THEY SAID GO TO WAL MART AND BUY THE RCA LINE CONVERTER..


----------



## WESTMINSTER*OC (Mar 4, 2006)

ALSO IF THIS IS IN THE TRUNK OF A CAR HOOK THE CONVERTER DIRECTLY TO THE SPEAKERS IN THE TRUCK..
NO NEED TO RUN RCA WIRES ALL THE WAY FROM THE STEREO THIS WAY..


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WESTMINSTER*OC_@Apr 2 2007, 03:12 AM~7599908
> *DO NOT CUT YOUR RCA CABLES..!!!!
> YOU NEED TO INSTALL A RCA LINE CONVERTER..
> ITS NOT THAT HARD INSTRUCTIONS COME WITH IT..
> ...


damn thanks ive been lookin for an instructions diagram like that to get an idea. so finally ma last question is, the wires from the converter go tap'd into the speaker wires right? with this lil tool.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Apr 2 2007, 07:55 AM~7600798
> *damn thanks ive been lookin for an instructions diagram like that to get an idea. so finally ma last question is, the wires from the converter go tap'd into the speaker wires right? with this lil tool.
> 
> 
> ...


That's a splicer, you can pick those up at any autoparts store, they usually come in packs of 5. Also, I don't know what kind of vehicle you're working on, but some vehicles' systems don't like it when you splice into them and add an aftermarket amp. I did it that way with my Lexus and it was fine, then tried the same way with my Tahoe and it sounded like shit.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Apr 2 2007, 12:50 PM~7601434
> *That's a splicer, you can pick those up at any autoparts store, they usually come in packs of 5. Also, I don't know what kind of vehicle you're working on, but some vehicles' systems don't like it when you splice into them and add an aftermarket amp. I did it that way with my Lexus and it was fine, then tried the same way with my Tahoe and it sounded like shit.
> *


workin on a scion. scion/toyota/lexus same shit :biggrin:. naw but what did u do to the tahoe? just amp and subs? and how did it sound like shit?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Apr 2 2007, 04:10 PM~7604246
> *workin on a scion. scion/toyota/lexus same shit  :biggrin:. naw but what did u do to the tahoe? just amp and subs? and how did it sound like shit?
> *


Yeah, just amp and subs. It sounded like shit because I thought I could get away with splicing away at the rear tweeters not knowing that the facroty amp is also a crossover that removes bass from the rear tweeters. Looking back at it, it makes sense, but who would have figured there would be a crossover in there. :dunno: On the Lex, I ran the signal from the speakers on the rear deck.


----------



## Mr Timido (Sep 28, 2006)

I would recomend DEI low to high converter with the power remote to give it an extra juice to the amp... i install an amp and a sub to a factory stereo to a toyota corolla 06 it sounds good


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Apr 2 2007, 07:14 PM~7604268
> *Yeah, just amp and subs. It sounded like shit because I thought I could get away with splicing away at the rear tweeters not knowing that the facroty amp is also a crossover that removes bass from the rear tweeters. Looking back at it, it makes sense, but who would have figured there would be a crossover in there. :dunno: On the Lex, I ran the signal from the speakers on the rear deck.
> *


so that would of been solved by tapping into the wires in the dash (before they got to the amp) right?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 3 2007, 08:30 AM~7608832
> *so that would of been solved by tapping into the wires in the dash (before they got to the amp) right?
> *


Yup


----------



## dixonwa1234 (Feb 16, 2007)

The RCA line converters work well as long as the car does not have a factory amp. A lot of the factory amps have a built in crossovers that kill a lot of the low bass that goes to your factory speakers. Once all the bass is taken out the line converters outputs work like crap for sub amp outputs 

If you do have a factory amp install edge makes a “premium system interface" that I have used that allows you to use the low level inputs that your factory amp uses. Using this lets you get a good signal before the factory amp takes it and chops it up. :thumbsup: 

I think best buy sells them 

http://www.installedge.com/home/ 
Part number IECPSI2


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

HELP!!! 

alright the system is installed. but when i went to install the convertor it didnt work. the convertor has just 2 wires :scrutinize: on one end, on that same end it has 2 male rca cables, and on the other side of the box, it has the 2 female ports for the rca's. i taped both of the wires to the red and white wires (diagram link below) and NOTHING HAPPENED. anybody know wut happen? the amp is getting power from the battery and the remote, and its grounded, and the subs are wired right. 


http://www.nefarious-240z.com/Pub/TC-audio-schem.jpg


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 5 2007, 07:21 PM~7627332
> *HELP!!!
> 
> alright the system is installed. but when i went to install the convertor it didnt work. the convertor has just 2 wires  :scrutinize:  on one end, on that same end it has 2 male rca cables, and on the other side of the box, it has the 2 female ports for the rca's. i taped both of the wires to the red and white wires (diagram link below) and NOTHING HAPPENED. anybody know wut happen? the amp is getting power from the battery and the remote, and its grounded, and the subs are wired right.
> ...


Define nothing happened.?. No sound period or no bass.?. Take a pic of your splice so we can see what you did..


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shortydoowop138_@Apr 5 2007, 11:12 PM~7627751
> *Define nothing happened.?. No sound period or no bass.?. Take a pic of your splice so we can see what you did..
> *





no sound from the sub, so that means no bass too i guess. the splice, at first i used those wire taps, but then sinse nuttin happen, i just spliced the wires a lil to expose the copper, den i just made a quik connect to see if it worked or not but nuttin.


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 5 2007, 08:36 PM~7627973
> *no sound from the sub, so that means no bass too i guess. the splice, at first i used those wire taps, but then sinse nuttin happen, i just spliced the wires a lil to expose the copper, den i just made a quik connect to see if it worked or not but nuttin.
> *


Damn homie, I dunno.. So nothing happened when you did the 1st wire tap.?. Are the speakers working that you tapped in to.?.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shortydoowop138_@Apr 5 2007, 11:47 PM~7628062
> *Damn homie, I dunno.. So nothing happened when you did the 1st wire tap.?. Are the speakers working that you tapped in to.?.
> *



yuh. and according to that wiring diagram, im tapping into the correct one, the right rear speaker. could it have somehtin to do that the converter, just has those 2 wires? like no ground? and no other wires for the left speaker?


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

u should be splicin into ur back right and left... cuz ur rca's pick up right n left, which is why theres 2 rca wires


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

heres a lil picture i made up fro you, should be somethin like this, what kind of converter u got, got pics of it, should have 4 speaker wires total, 2 for each speaker, than an rca out, like this


----------



## dixonwa1234 (Feb 16, 2007)

What kind of factory radio is it? Do you have the upgraded factory Premium Sound or Bose? Is there a factory amp under any of your seats or in the back deck any where?

Also a lot of those line converters have a gain control on them you may want to check to see if there is one and if so make sure it’s not all the way turned down. 

What is the brand and model number of the converter that you picked up... most high to low converters do not have the male RCA connections.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i think its the converter from wally world, its like blue or purple and if i remember right it does have the gain controls...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

you see how this one has two set of 2 wire, 2 pruple, 2 green, thats the wire ud splice into ur back speaker wires, than the rcas would go to ur amp input


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

and if u want that one its 20.99 heres the link, just throwin it out there even tho u got one already, post a pic of urs and all the wires etc...

http://www.tweeter.com/product/index.jsp?p...rentPage=family


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream+Apr 6 2007, 01:50 AM~7628965-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its the radio from a scion tc, which is a pioneer. but its the stock radio that all scions bring. the line convertor looks pretty shitty i guess, no gain controls or nothing. just 2 lil wires on once side, 2 hanging rcas, and 2 females ports for rca's

ive got no idea what to do.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

alright guys, i decided to wire the convertor to the back speaker just so its easier to work on. everythings wired right, and nothing, so i tried the sub in another car to make sure the sub was working and it was. so my conclusion is the converter is messed up. so on monday ima buy a new, better, convertor and den ill let everyone know what happens


thanks alot to all of u who have helped and givin ur opinions and shared ur expiriences. in the years ive been on LIL i havent gotton so much help as i have in this topic.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

alright people. turns out there was 2 probs. 1. it was the rong converter. and 2. the amp wasnt working. i have no clue wut happened to it but it was gettin enough power or something. it has this lil red light on it, that was suppose to be green, so we took it bak, got a new one and worked perfect.


but now theres a prob. the amp keeps turning off if u crank it up to high. surge protector? whats the fix? (other then not cranking it up)


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 7 2007, 10:35 PM~7641440
> *alright people. turns out there was 2 probs. 1. it was the rong converter. and 2. the amp wasnt working. i have no clue wut happened to it but it was gettin enough power or something. it has this lil red light on it, that was suppose to be green, so we took it bak, got a new one and worked perfect.
> but now theres a prob. the amp keeps turning off if u crank it up to high. surge protector? whats the fix? (other then not cranking it up)
> *


what size amp, what size wiring u got goin, and check ur ground... if u got thin power wire and a larger amp it could be cuz its not gettin enough power


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 8 2007, 01:13 AM~7641613
> *what size amp, what size wiring u got goin, and check ur ground... if u got thin power wire and a larger amp it could be cuz its not gettin enough power
> *


4 gauge wire with an 80 amp fuse. the amp says like 650 watts i think. i have it wired at 2ohms. the ground it also 4 gauge, and its grounded to a factory bolt (for one of the seats). 


could it be the 2ohms? or the high fuse? someone told me the amps getting to much power. never had that problem before.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 8 2007, 05:21 AM~7641654
> *4 gauge wire with an 80 amp fuse. the amp says like 650 watts i think. i have it wired at 2ohms. the ground it also 4 gauge, and its grounded to a factory bolt (for one of the seats).
> could it be the 2ohms? or the high fuse? someone told me the amps getting to much power. never had that problem before.
> *


make sure you grind away any paint that is around that...or make a better ground for the amp


----------

